# cricket breeding madly



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

I got some crickets about 4 week's ago but when i got them there was 5 in te cricket tub and now its jam packed with them it seems that their just breeding madly and i keep taking 10 a day and then its filled back up with eggs or babies its mad has anyone else ever had that??????


----------



## helenaz0 (Jan 20, 2008)

lucky you I have to buy them every week


----------



## Flower (Sep 4, 2006)

No never, do you keep them in the container you bought them in, or do you transfer to a cricket keeper tub? Don't knock it though its definately saving you some money : victory:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Why was there only 5 in the tub to start with? :S Sure they weren't hiding? LOL


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

keep them in the container and feed them carrots n salad :lol2:


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Brat said:


> Why was there only 5 in the tub to start with? :S Sure they weren't hiding? LOL


 
im sure , my mum checked under neath the egg carton thing(she likes handaling bugs and spiders etc)


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

How come there were only 5 in the tub though?


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Brat said:


> How come there were only 5 in the tub though?


 
dunno but there was all massive


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Where the yellow? maybe locusts lol.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

When u get crickets in shop for example get at least 30or more. Adult locusts you get 5-15.


----------



## Just_Nash (Dec 1, 2007)

bowie1125 said:


> dunno but there was all massive


cant have been that massive for a leopard gecko? what instar were they?.. like brat said, even with the biggest crix there's usually a few dozen in..

besides i thought they needed fairly deep soil to lay eggs in? and even then it took about 2 weeks for them to hatch, and those would only be pinheads... it'd take weeks or months before they were big enough for you to see let alone feed to anything?


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Nope they were crickets (im not that thik :lol2 and i only got charged 0.60p :lol2:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

lol


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

60p for 5 crickets... Erm... ok.


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Just_Nash said:


> cant have been that massive for a leopard gecko? what instar were they?.. like brat said, even with the biggest crix there's usually a few dozen in..
> 
> besides i thought they needed fairly deep soil to lay eggs in? and even then it took about 2 weeks for them to hatch, and those would only be pinheads... it'd take weeks or months before they were big enough for you to see let alone feed to anything?


i dont no about deep soil all i now is there sex mad :lol2: and ye all what comes out is pin heads and i dunt use the massive one's as you said there too big for a leo


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

So you bought crickets for 60p which were far too big for your leo's , they bred and you still take 10 pinheads a day out. :whistling2:
Do you have any kind of heating for them or anything?


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Brat said:


> So you bought crickets for 60p which were far too big for your leo's , they bred and you still take 10 pinheads a day out. :whistling2:
> Do you have any kind of heating for them or anything?


 
there above the radiator which is on 24/7 and my mum puts cotton wool with water in and trys to change the veggies


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Brat said:


> So you bought crickets for 60p which were far too big for your leo's , they bred and you still take 10 pinheads a day out. :whistling2:
> Do you have any kind of heating for them or anything?


 
and i only new they were too big when i got them home


----------

